# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Ing. Agronomo _ Cultivo Fresas

## aphunll

Empresa Agroindustrial necesita Ing. Agronomo para proyecto de instalación de cultivo de fresa con riego tecnificado; egresado de institución de prestigio con experiencia en sistemas de riego por goteo, fertilización, y conducción de cultivos; manejo de personal, conocimientos de costos y presupuestos en Excel.
Disponibilidad para residir en Chancay, interesados enviar CV indicando pretensiones económicas al mail: gerenciaoperaciones@delande.com.peTemas similares: BUSCO FRESAS (PRODUCTOR) Artículo: Crece exportación de fresas a los EE. UU., Canadá y Japón Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de fresas suman US$ 2.6 millones entre enero y julio Usar cobre en fresas con floracion y produccion Artículo: Exportaciones de fresas del Perú aumentaron 57% en primer trimestre del año

----------

